# My Diet - Comments/Chenges?



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Meal 1 - 6 Eggs 4 Yolks - 1 Banana - 2 Scoops Mutant Mass - MultiVits + EFA's

Meal 2 - 200g Grilled Chicken/Turkey - 80g Basmati Rice - Veg

Meal 3 - 200g Grilled Chicken/Turkey/Steak - 80g Basmati Rice - Veg

Meal 4 - 200g Grilled Chicken/Turkey/Steak - 80g Basmati Rice - Veg

Meal 5 - Pre-WO - 1 Scoop BlackPowder -10g Creatine

Meal 6 - PWO Shake 2 Scoops Mutant Mass

Meal 7 - Baked potato with Tuna and Sweetcorn/Mayo

Meal 8 - 150g Natural Youghurt + Mixed Nuts + Rasins and Sultanas

Meal 9 - 2 Scoops Muscle Milk - MultiVits + EFA's

Right now Im bulking.

So what yall think?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks good to me mate,

Im guessing your doing a clean bulk??

Have you got any cheat days planned??

Geo


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Where is your training between the meals?

That seem very very similar to my kind of current meal plan.

And how is everyone measuring out their meats etc so accurately?

Looks bloody good though chap!


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Geo said:


> Looks good to me mate,
> 
> Im guessing your doing a clean bulk??
> 
> ...


Im trying to bulk as clean as possible.

I'll do a cheat meal once in a while, but TBH, I dont realy like them. I prefer to keep my food as planned.

Bit weird like that.

Cheers for the feedback matey.

Animal


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Where is your training between the meals?
> 
> That seem very very similar to my kind of current meal plan.
> 
> ...


A digi scales matey. Weigh before cooking.

PPWO is 10mins before workout

PWO is 2mins after workout.

Non-Workout days, these will be swapped for Meal 2.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

The Animal said:


> A digi scales matey. Weigh before cooking.
> 
> PPWO is 10mins before workout
> 
> ...


god i must be tired not to have worked that out! LOL!

lol

Thanks chap


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

maybe add some oats in first meal or meal before bed.

the diet looks spot on mate i intend to do the same and clean bulk myself soon. i have read a few people who compete on her such as james etc who have oats before bed when clean bulking and say this had worked for them so just an idea mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like it.

Could drop one rice and swap for oats, oats are one of the number one choice for carbs.

What is black powder?


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I like it.
> 
> *Could drop one rice and swap for oats, oats are one of the number one choice for carbs.*
> 
> What is black powder?


Will defo. look into doin this.

Black Powder is a line of Cocaine + a line of Gun Powder.

Not really......

It's an NO2/Pump Supplement like NoXplode or Superpump 250.

Good stuff.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.mri-performance.com/buy-black-powder.php


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The Animal said:


> Black Powder is a line of Cocaine + a line of Gun Powder.
> 
> .


 :lol:

Was reading on another forum with a doc and he was suggesting that too many or too much NO products are not good.

I will have to grab that post from him.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

That would be great.

I only use it 4 times a week. 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cycling everything is a good idea.

I will look for that information tomorrow, I am watching boxing on the olympics.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The Animal said:


> A digi scales matey. Weigh before cooking.
> 
> *PPWO is 10mins before workout*
> 
> ...


PPWO is normally used to describe your Post- Post Workout Meal.

PreWO is Pre Workout.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Why no protein in Meal 8?


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

There is a small amount of protein from the yoghurt. Around 4.5g. I have the nuts a fruit for fats.

Plus it's a kind of treat meal for me, as I like it.

You dont have to have mega amounts of protein in every meal dude.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The Animal said:


> There is a small amount of protein from the yoghurt. Around 4.5g. I have the nuts a fruit for fats.
> 
> Plus it's a kind of treat meal for me, as I like it.
> 
> You dont have to have mega amounts of protein in every meal dude.


It's not about having mega amounts of protein per meal, but Meal 8 stood out like a sore thumb from the rest of your meals as it equates to a Carb + Fats meal.

If you were going to do that then you could always go and buy some supermarket sausage rolls - they too are laden with carbs and fats and contain negligable amounts of protein... :thumb:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

You dont have to like how I eat.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

The Animal said:


> You dont have to like how I eat.


To be fair chap you did post it up under the title - Comments/changes...

he made a comment and a idea to change it? Is that not what you were after?


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha..

Thats true.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you could add a scoop of vannila protien to the yoghurt an then blend it

for some reason i really want to try that out now lol


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Or scrap meal 8 for a Takeaway Nandos


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

dan2004 said:


> Or scrap meal 8 for a Takeaway Nandos


Oh yea... lets just push the boat out and go for double stuffed dominos pizza


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> you could add a scoop of vannila protien to the yoghurt an then blend it
> 
> for some reason i really want to try that out now lol


I use chocolate. So buying more protein for this reason, would be un-economical.

The pizza idea is an interesting one though.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The Animal said:


> You dont have to like how I eat.


Firstly - appologies if I come across blunt. I'm not a total cvnt, just busy 

Personally I would change meal 8. I wouldn't have a meal each day which solely consisted of what amounts to energy substrate - there are many and varied metabolic reasons for avoiding this..

Adding in a scoop of whey to your yoghurt and dropping the nuts is an option.

There are lots of other options also.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

No worries. Its good to get straight to the point.

Can we explore some of these other options?


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump for TH&S


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what about purchasing some cnp pro dessert. i mix mine with natty pb and have it before bed its a very tasty treat that has just protein and fat.

there not cheap so i add extra chocolate whey protein in and have half a night.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats what the MuscleMilk is in there for dude.

A fantastic supp for before bed. IMHO.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeh i was thinking more along the lines of taste etc as you said the yoghurt was a bit of a treat was just thinking of something else treat based mate,


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Muscle Milk is one of the best tasting proteing I have used lol.

Great stuff.

Cheers for the idea mate, but I dont realy want any more shakes in there TBH.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Animal your diet looks sound mate. Sorry to totally hyjack but i have posted my diet and one person has replied  Any help please guys! Its on this section Gaining Weight callled "Please view my Diet"


----------

